# common desktop environment (cde)



## nedry (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello,

Is there a port of CDE available for FreeBSD? CDE is a window manager I would very much like to use 

Thanks,
nedry


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2016)

There's no port for it. Search the forums, there have been a few people that attempted to build it.


----------



## acheron (Sep 19, 2016)

There you go: https://github.com/MikaelUrankar/cde


----------



## nedry (Sep 19, 2016)

cool, but a newbee question, ... how do I download the code to try and compile? sorry very new to this bsd. used to Ubuntu where its all compiled for you 
nedry


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 20, 2016)

You just download it, unzip it, go into that directory and do `make install`.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2016)

nedry said:


> cool, but a newbee question, ... how do I download the code to try and compile? sorry very new to this bsd.


If that's the case I suggest sticking to things that are in the ports tree and can easily be built or installed with packages. At least until you have a bit more experience with FreeBSD. There's plenty to choose from and will keep you busy for a while.

Chapter 4. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## nedry (Sep 20, 2016)

cool going to try compiling cde will it automatically compile and install X or do I have to before hand compile and install Xorg ?
thanks,
nedry


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Sep 20, 2016)

nedry said:


> cool going to try compiling cde will it automatically compile and install X or do I have to before hand compile and install Xorg ?
> thanks,
> nedry



Try it and find out.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2016)

Yeah, a good way to learn is to try, fail, learn, try again, fail some more, etc.


----------



## aragats (Sep 21, 2016)

nedry said:


> will it automatically compile and install X or do I have to before hand compile and install Xorg? nedry


I can always install Xorg(1) as a package. The CDE compilation is straight forward, and here is the result:


----------



## nedry (Sep 28, 2016)

Ok, the source from https://github.com/MikaelUrankar/cde compiles but I don't know how to start CDE, I couldn't find dtlogin on my system after doing a make install, the man pages were there but no binary that I could find


----------



## aragats (Sep 28, 2016)

Well, dtlogin is needed if you want to have a graphical display manager, if your x11/xorg is already running, you can start CDE by running /usr/local/dt/bin/Xsession.

Edited:
To simplify the things you can create/modify your ~/.xinitrc:
	
	



```
exec /usr/local/dt/bin/Xsession
```
Thus when you type `startx` it will launch CDE.


----------



## nedry (Sep 28, 2016)

Ok cool, I will try that


----------

